# all vaccines are banned



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

came across this petition and thought I'd pass it along,

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/all...nes-are-banned

Do I really think they will ban vaccines if all the signatures are reached? (I wish) No, but maybe it will get some publicity and start more people thinking about the issue if they haven't already. Dunno.. came across it on ageofautism.com site and wanted to share in case anyone wanted to sign or comment


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

It'lll never happen, but good for them for trying.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Moving to activism...


----------

